# Ziel verfehlt: Zustand vieler Flüsse verschlechtert!



## Seele (7. November 2022)

Das Problem ist der "gute ökologische Zustand" ist sehr subjektiv und wird von den WWA's unterschiedlich bewertet. Das nächste Problem ist selbstverständlich wie immer das liebe Geld. Mit 10.000 Euro kann man vielleicht an einem kleinen Bach mit 2m Breite was erreichen, aber sobald ein Bagger anrücken muss kostet es heutzutage richtig Geld. 
Dann geht's weiter mit dem Thema Biber, wer nur 1 oder 2 Baumreihen am Gewässer hat und ein paar Biber toben sich an der Strecke aus, dann ist da in ein paar Jahren kein einziger Baum und auch kein Biber mehr da. Das Gewässer wird immer breiter, verliert an Strömungsvarianz und erwärmt sich deutlich stärker im Sommer und verändert sich - in der Regel nicht zum Guten. 
Ein Eingreifen seitens der Biberbeauftragten ist in der Regel nicht geplant, da viele in ihrer Ideologie gefangen sind.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. November 2022)

Das schlimme an vielen Flüssen ist nicht, was man sieht, sondern eher, was man nicht sieht! 
Dazu zählen Mikroplastik sowie der Eintrag von Medikamenten, - Drogen- und Hormonrückständen von Kläranlagen. Das lagert sich im Laufe der Zeit in Fischen an bzw. ab. Kommt zwar ganz darauf an, wo man angelt, aber viele haben da keine Wahl. 

Werden bei Extremhochwasser Kläranlagen überschwemmt, geraten Öle, Kraftstoffe,  Chemikalien... etc. ins Wasser, dann ist der Fluß (Ahr) auf weite Strecken und Jahre verseucht! Leider gibt es dann nichts, was man dagegen tun kann. 

In der Regnitz z. B. sind  gelegentlich schon öfters Müllteile an mir vorbeigetrieben, aber wahrscheinlich ist das überall so....


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (7. November 2022)

Würde mich mal interessieren wie genau da die Bewertungskriterien sind.

Ich war letztes Jahr im September im Urlaub an der Ems bei Lathen, dagegen ist die heimische Saar die reinste fließende Müllkippe, würde mir die Finger danach lecken so ein Gewässer vor der Haustür zu haben. 

Von daher wundert es mich, dass die Ems hier als Negativbeispiel genannt wird.


----------



## jkc (7. November 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie genau da die Bewertungskriterien sind.


Hi, Bewertung ist ziemlich umfassend, kurz zusammengefasst: Gewässerstruktur, -Chemie und -Flora / Fauna wird dabei betrachtet, auch die Zusammensetzung der Fischbestände; Dazu gibt's schon auch nachvollziehbare Vorgaben an denen man sich orientieren kann.
Die 2015 sind meines Wissens nur eine der ursprünglichen Fristen oder nicht? Inzwischen gab's doch mehrere Verlängerungen und aktuell habe ich 2025 als nächstes Datum im Kopf.

Grüße


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, Bewertung ist ziemlich umfassend, kurz zusammengefasst: Gewässerstruktur, -Chemie und -Flora / Fauna wird dabei betrachtet, auch die Zusammensetzung der Fischbestände; Dazu gibt's schon auch nachvollziehbare Vorgaben an denen man sich orientieren kann.
> Die 2015 sind meines Wissens nur eine der ursprünglichen Fristen oder nicht? Inzwischen gab's doch mehrere Verlängerungen und aktuell habe ich 2025 als nächstes Datum im Kopf.
> 
> Grüße


Und dann stellen wir 2025 fest - oh Wunder - dass die Ziele verfehlt wurden...


----------



## jkc (7. November 2022)

Jupp, so schaut's aus; ich meine das wäre eigentlich auch die letzte Verlängerung?
Die Idee hinter der WRRL war ja gar nicht schlecht, rückblickend aber viel Wirbel ohne nennenswerte, flächendeckende Ergebnisse.
In anderen EU Ländern sieht's meines Wissens auch nicht besser damit aus.
Letztens noch ne Reportage über den Hamburger Hafen / die Elbe und deren Vertiefung gesehen. Das kannste ja niemandem erzählen was da los ist.


----------



## buttweisser (7. November 2022)

Und dann gibt es noch zuviele Querbauwerke um sogenannten Ökostrom zu erzeugen. Hier werden weiterhin Bachläufe zerstört, nur damit sich die Grüne Religion auf die Schulter klopfen kann.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (7. November 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch zuviele Querbauwerke um sogenannten Ökostrom zu erzeugen. Hier werden weiterhin Bachläufe zerstört, nur damit sich die Grüne Religion auf die Schulter klopfen kann.


Bin ich ganz bei dir, nur hätte ich eher den Begriff Sekte benutzt.


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2022)

Wer selbst nichts leistet kann einfach Forderungen stellen .
Es ist nun mal Fakt das Fließgewässer seit Jahrhunderten der Abwasserbeseitigung 
dienen , es ist aber auch Fakt das  zunehmend der Modernisierung diese 
Belastung gestiegen ist , wer hat denn heute noch ein Plumsklo und vergräbt seine
Hinterlassenschaft im eignen Garten . Nein nicht nur diese Hinterlassenschaft wird in Klärwerken entsorgt , nein dazu kommt das Waschwasser , wenn man auch nur 1 Kg Salz im 
Monat für die Entkalkung braucht ist es umgelegt auf alle Haushalte doch erheblich ,
dazu kommt die aus unserer Wäsche gelöste Microplastik - wo gibt es noch 
100 % ige Naturstoffe ? Nur mal so von den Schäden der Normalbürger - die 
Erzeugenden Betriebe wie Landwirtschaftsindustrie mit Ihren Giften und alle anderen 
Belastungen der Werteschaffenden - die Endverbraucher sind wir - und solange 
die Umweltsektenanhänger sich nicht mit aus ihren eigenen Haaren gewebten 
Stoffen kleiden und sich nur im Regen waschen sollten sie auch nichts fordern .

In Jahren mit zu wenig Niederschlägen ist die Abflußleistung natürlich auch geringer 
was den Schadstoffanteil drastisch erhöht . Natürlich könnte man so einiges besser machen 
aber das kostet Geld ,das man gern einnimmt aber um Himmels willen nicht für 
Verbesserungen ausgibt . 
Nein es ist absolut nicht gut und man sollte sich doch mal über verbesserte Technologien 
Gedanken machen .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. November 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie legte schon im Jahr 2000 fest, dass spätestens 2015 europäische Gewässer in einem "guten Zustand" sein sollen. Das Ziel wurde weit verfehlt!
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es an Euren Gewässern aus? Haben sie sich verbessert oder leiden die Ökosysteme? Schreibt es uns in die Kommentare!*


Für meinen Haus- und Hofbach gab es zuletzt  sogar eine Verschlechterung um eine ganze Güteklasse (gibt ja nur 4). Messungen durch Otto Normalbürger wurden jahrelang gekonnt ignoriert, vergangenes Frühjahr beugte sich das WWA endlich dem öffentlichen Druck und musste eingestehen, das die Meldungen durch Privatpersonen, Fischereigenossenschaft und Angelvereine richtig waren.
Wer nun aber glaubte, die letzte Uraltkläranlage, obendrein im Oberlauf gelegen etwa bei km 7 von 40, würde nun definitiv keine Verlängerung der Betriebserlaubnis mehr erhalten, sah sich erneut getäuscht. Es fehlen nur ein paar km Rohre um dieses letzte Relikt einer üblen Zeit zu eliminieren, und trotzdem hat der Vors. des Abwasserzweckverbandes nun eine erneute Diskussion zwecks Ausbau bzw. Sanierung angeregt. Volumen zwischen 18 und 25 Mio Euro, ein paar km unterhalb steht ne topmoderne Kläranlage, die nur 50% Auslastung hat...

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren auch selbst mehrfach im LA weil nach jeder "Spülung" der Klärteiche das Klopapier durch unseren Ort schwamm und auf 1km Länge unterhalb der Anlage überall Pilzkulturen wuchsen  . Antwort "jaja, wir wissen Bescheid, es haben sich ja hunderte von Anzeigen angesammelt, nach 2025 ist Ende mit der KA". Nun wo es drauf zu geht und Parteifreund x jammert, das sein Zubrot evtl. bald futsch ist, scheint das alles nicht mehr so in Stein gemeiselt zu sein.

Und ich rede hier von nem Bach, weiter unten Fluß, mit selbst reproduzierenden Äschenbestand. An den Nebengewässern finden sich noch Wasseramseln und selbst Schwarzstörche konnte ich schon beobachten, scheint alles scheixxegal zu sein wenn so ein schwarzes A..loch um sein Taschengeld zittert.
Zumindest auf kommunaler Ebene, glaube ich an gar nix mehr, vermutlich wird aber auch die Steffi hinter der geschlossenen Tür über EU Bestimmungen wie die WRRL nur lachen. Ihr Versagen in Punkto Oder haben wir ja noch in (schlechter) Erinnerung.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2022)

WRRL betrift nur Gewässer mit Einzugsgebiet größer 10qkm, bei uns in der Stadt ist das genau ein Gewässer, aber da ist man auch noch Welten vom "guten Zustand" entfernt, oder sollte ich sagen Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Waidbruder (14. November 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie genau da die Bewertungskriterien sind.
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr im September im Urlaub an der Ems bei Lathen, dagegen ist die heimische Saar die reinste fließende Müllkippe, würde mir die Finger danach lecken so ein Gewässer vor der Haustür zu haben.
> 
> Von daher wundert es mich, dass die Ems hier als Negativbeispiel genannt wird.


Ja ich habe auch schon ein paar Mal in der schönen Ems geangelt. Bis ich gelesen habe, dass das der dreckigste Fluss Deutschlands ist. Woher die Belastung in der eher ländlichen Gegend kommt habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden. Suche mir nun andere Gewässer wenn ich im Emsland bin.


----------



## plinse (14. November 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch zuviele Querbauwerke um sogenannten Ökostrom zu erzeugen. Hier werden weiterhin Bachläufe zerstört, nur damit sich die Grüne Religion auf die Schulter klopfen kann.


Was willst du erwarten?
In Deutschland haben wir eine Bevölkerungsdichte, wer mal in Skandinavien mit einem Kajak und/oder segelnd mit offenen Augen unterwegs war, der spricht hierzulande nicht von Natur sondern bestenfalls von einer "Kulturlandschaft".
Das Beispiel Oder wurde ja schon erwähnt, in dem Thread dazu schrieb ich ja schon, dass es für mich eigentlich das schlimmste Ergebnis ist, dass kein akuter Verursacher gefunden wurde, weil es eben deutlich macht, wie nah wir mit der aktuellen Praxis an der Kippe sind.

Die Schlei ist mit mein Heimatgewässer - genauer die Ostsee genau davor aber eben auch die Schlei.
Dass der Dorsch in die Knie gegangen ist, das liegt in meinen Augen an einer Mischung aus Überdüngung und Temperatur (die Ostsee ist ein Binnenmeer mit kaum Austausch und sie ist flach). Als ich jetzt im Herbsturlaub in der letzten Oktoberwoche zu Hause war, stand ich beim Brandungsangeln Abends im Sweatshirt ohne Jacke AN DER KÜSTE und das war gemütlich warm. Das ist völlig krank!!

Ich glaube ich merke, dass ich alt werde, daran, dass ich noch einen Marine-Parker im Gepäck hatte. Normal hätte ich den tragen müssen aber dann wäre ich selbst ausgelaufen 
Auch das Brennholz für den Kaminofen vom Ferienhaus meiner Eltern - ich hatte einen Maurerkübel voll mit. Bei normalem Wetter wäre das eine nette Anzahlung auf ne Woche gewesen, dieses Jahr hatte ich 1/3 Kübel übrig und die andere Heizung nicht genutzt. Immerhin war das ökologisch gut 

Bei Wassermangel und deutlich gestiegenen Temperaturen fällt die Überdüngung noch viel stärker ins Gewicht als sonst. Der Pegel der Ostsee sinkt natürlich nicht aber Überdüngung und Temperaturen sind natürlich auch ein Thema und reichen für Sauerstoffmangel.

Um da was dran zu tun, dürften wir keine Krisen haben. So haben alle Angst um die Heizungsrechnung, ... und wenn jetzt das Fleisch im Supermarkt noch so teuer würde, wie es aus ökologischer Sicht sein müsste, dann würden viele aus der Kiepe hocken...
Man sieht doch, was sie mit den Energiepreisen machen, anstatt mal zu verkünden, dass auch zukünftig aus ökologischen Gründen mit keinen großen Preissenkungen mehr zu rechnen ist. 
Andererseits ist der deutsche Hebel am Klimawandel im Vergleich zu China und den USA sehr gering, an der Überdüngung der eigenen Gewässer könnten wir aber tatsächlich was tun.

Last mich raten, Richtung CO2 rechne ich eher mit "lustigen" - eher illusorischen, sich selbst überschätzenden Schritten, die uns nur teuer zu stehen kommen, bei der Überdüngungung rechne ich aber nur mit Halbherzigkeit. Ich hoffe doch sehr, mit dieser Einschätzung falsch zu liegen aber mein Vertrauen in unsere Lobbyismus-Marionetten in der Politik hält sich stark in Grenzen 

VG, Eike

PS.: Und hier im Binnenland kann ich auf einigen kleineren Flüssen, die bisher ganzjährig paddelbar waren, mit einem Boot nicht mehr viel anfangen und weil die Äcker bewässert werden, sinkt der Grundwasserspiegel noch schneller als mangels Regen ohnehin. Wenn die Kartoffeln von den Äckern wenigstens in menschlichen Mägen landen, wäre die Welt für mich noch grob in Ordnung. Der Wasserpegel an meinem Stamm-Modellbootgewässer ist jedenfalls in den letzten 2 Jahren um etwa 1m gefallen und wir haben inzwischen eine Algenblüte im Sommer, dass da keiner mehr den Sommer über Modellboot fährt.
Die Landwirtschaft bewässert und düngt die Äcker, seitens der Fischereiberechtigten und Gewässereigentümer gibt es in unserem Beispiel keinen Hebel, da was zu tun. Ganz klar, der Gewässerzustand ist schlechter geworden - deutlich - die Behandlung/Nutzung vom Gewässer hat sich aber nicht verändert. Das, was man ändern müsste, trauen sich unsere Politiker aber nicht umzusetzen.


----------



## HerrZebra (15. November 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich eine zentrale Quelle oder Liste, wo die untersuchten Gewässer aufgeführt sind?


----------



## jkc (15. November 2022)

Für NRW müsste das alles hier umfassend dokumentiert sein, leider wurde die Seite aber umgestaltet und läuft augenscheinlich auf meinem Handy auch nicht sauber:





						FLUSSGEBIETE NRW
					






					www.flussgebiete.nrw.de
				




Grüße


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2022)

Und dann kommt noch etwas dazu: Es gibt durchaus Maßnahmen, um den ökologischen Zustand von Gewässern zu verbessern. Teilweise auch unter Hilfe und Unterstützung der Einheimischen. 

Und wenn das ganze erledigt ist, steht plötzlich eine Eule da, es hagelt Befahrensverbote, angestammte Badestellen sind nicht erreichbar, Angelplätze nicht mehr...hört mir bloß auf mit "Renaturierung". Das ist oft genug ein Feigenblatt zum Aussperren der Menschen aus der Natur.


----------



## Waidbruder (15. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Was willst du erwarten?
> In Deutschland haben wir eine Bevölkerungsdichte, wer mal in Skandinavien mit einem Kajak und/oder segelnd mit offenen Augen unterwegs war, der spricht hierzulande nicht von Natur sondern bestenfalls von einer "Kulturlandschaft".
> Das Beispiel Oder wurde ja schon erwähnt, in dem Thread dazu schrieb ich ja schon, dass es für mich eigentlich das schlimmste Ergebnis ist, dass kein akuter Verursacher gefunden wurde, weil es eben deutlich macht, wie nah wir mit der aktuellen Praxis an der Kippe sind.
> 
> ...


Um die Ostsee mach ich mir auch grosse Sorgen. Den Dorschen wirds zu warm, den Meerforellen irgendwann auch. Deren Nachwuchs steuert auch in eine ungewisse Zukunft wenn das Wasser in den Bächen fehlt, und sich obendrein im Sommer zu hoch erwärmt... Mal sehen was in 10 Jahren noch so in der Ostsee schwimmt - oder treibt...


----------



## Mescalero (15. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Und dann kommt noch etwas dazu: Es gibt durchaus Maßnahmen, um den ökologischen Zustand von Gewässern zu verbessern. Teilweise auch unter Hilfe und Unterstützung der Einheimischen.
> 
> Und wenn das ganze erledigt ist, steht plötzlich eine Eule da, es hagelt Befahrensverbote, angestammte Badestellen sind nicht erreichbar, Angelplätze nicht mehr...hört mir bloß auf mit "Renaturierung". Das ist oft genug ein Feigenblatt zum Aussperren der Menschen aus der Natur.


Sicher passiert es genau so oft, aber durchaus nicht immer. Ein Teil unseres Baches wurde vor Jahren mit erheblichen EU-Geldern renaturiert und hat sich zu einer wahren Oase entwickelt. 

Z.T. auch deshalb weil die Ufer weiträumig zugewuchert sind und so nicht mehr Hinz und Kunz überall rumlatscht. Das Angeln ist weniger bequem als vorher aber erheblich entspannter.


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Es mag Gegenbeispiele geben. Aber die Beispiele für Renaturierungen und Unterschutzstellungen, die ich kenne, die sind *alle* so gelaufen! Sei es an der Elbe, der Havel (Naturpark Westhavelland  ) oder auch im Unteren Odertal. Das Ergebnis war überall das gleiche...wo man früher gemütlich angeln und baden konnte und die Natur sich trotzdem entwickelte, gibt es nun seitenlange Verordnungen mit Verboten, Einschränkungen und Verhaltensregeln. Und profitiert haben mit Sicherheit nicht die Einheimischen und auch weniger die Natur, sondern mehr allerlei Verbände wie der NABU, zig Baufirmen und vielleicht ein paar Hanseln, die auf Öko machen.

Siehe hier: https://www.westhavelland-naturpark...regeln-in-naturschutzgebieten-bitte-beachten/ . Mein persönlicher Höhepunkt: "Ich raste *nicht* auf der Wiese für ein Picknick oder zum Baden oder Sterne beobachten oder als Begleitung eines Anglers. "

Im Prinzip heißt das rein theoretisch, dass ich meine Familie nicht mit zum Angeln nehmen darf. Die haben doch nicht alle auf dem Sender.
Das die Kontrolldichte gering ist, ändert nichts an der Unverfrorenheit solcher Regelungen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip heißt das rein theoretisch, dass ich meine Familie nicht mit zum Angeln nehmen darf. Die haben doch nicht alle auf dem Sender.
> Das die Kontrolldichte gering ist, ändert nichts an der Unverfrorenheit solcher Regelungen.


Hallo,

die Familie zum Angeln mitnehmen war und ist in Bayern grundsätzlich nicht möglich, da nur der Angler das Uferbegehungsrecht hat. Ausnahme, da geht ein öffentlicher Weg entlang oder die Ufergrundstücke gehören dem Verein welchem auch das Gewässer gehört und daher auch über die Nutzung seines Grundstückes entscheiden kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Familie zum Angeln mitnehmen war und ist in Bayern grundsätzlich nicht möglich, da nur der Angler das Uferbegehungsrecht hat. Ausnahme, da geht ein öffentlicher Weg entlang oder die Ufergrundstücke gehören dem Verein welchem auch das Gewässer gehört und daher auch über die Nutzung seines Grundstückes entscheiden kann.
> 
> ...



Ernsthaft? Wer kommt auf solche (Entschuldigung) bekloppten Regelungen???


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Wer kommt auf solche (Entschuldigung) bekloppten Regelungen???


Hallo,

ganz einfach, der Weg zum Gewässer geht, so fern keine offiziellen Wege da entlangführen, meist über Wiesen o. Ä. auch landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen genannt.
Bleiben wir mal bei den Wiesen, diese dürfen während der Nutz- und Aufwuchsphase (diese ist bei Wiesen von März bis Oktober) nicht betreten werden. Ausnahmen gibt es da nur für Jäger und Angler (bei letzteren eben das Uferbegehungsrecht).
Die Wiesen gehören ja jemanden und wenn da unberechtigte Personen rumlaufen, schädigen diese natürlich den Ertrag des Besitzers (Landwirt).
Mal ein einzelner Angler oder auch Jäger fällt da nicht groß ins Gewicht, zumal ja der Angler da eh meist nur am Ufer entlangläuft.
Bekloppt ist diese Regelung nicht, finde ich. Wenn jeder ungezügelt die Wiesen betreten dürfte, würden die Bewirtschafter da mitunter schon erheblich geschädigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Und das rechtfertigt, dass ich als Angler meine Partnerin nicht mitnehmen darf, damit sie nebenbei ein Buch liest? Oder die Kleine nebenbei planscht? Ernsthaft??

Ich rede nicht von Befahren mit dem Auto, ich rede nicht großen Zeltlagern...aber Sorry, die Regelung finde ich absolut familienfeindlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt, dass ich als Angler meine Partnerin nicht mitnehmen darf, damit sie nebenbei ein Buch liest? Oder die Kleine nebenbei planscht? Ernsthaft??
> 
> Ich rede nicht von Befahren mit dem Auto, ich rede nicht großen Zeltlagern...aber Sorry, die Regelung finde ich absolut familienfeindlich.


Hallo,

na ja, es gibt ja Gewässer, an denen Angehöriger mitdürfen (öffentlicher Weg vorhanden, oder eben auch das Grundstück rundherum gehört dem Angelverein, wie bei unseren beiden Baggerseen), aber eben landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen während der Nutzzeit zu betreten ist eben, logischerweise nur mit Sonderrechten erlaubt, eben durch den Angler, welcher das Uferbetretungsrecht hat. Dir ist wohl nicht klar, das durch das unberechtigte Betreten dem Eigentümer der Wiese ein Schaden entsteht.
Es ist ja nicht so dass dies, wenn erlaubt ein Einzelfall wäre, das ufert schnell aus und dann angelt einer und die anderen Leute machen Hully Gully.
So mussten wir an unseren Baggerseen die Zulassung von Angehörigen welche mitgenommen werden dürfen (erlaubt, da uns da auch die Ufergrundstücke gehören) wegen eben solcher Ausuferungen einschränken. Jetzt dürfen nur noch Ehegatte, Kinder und Enkelkinder mit. Da hatte einer geangelt und 15 andere machten Party und störten dann natürlich die anderen Angler entsprechend (war auch kein Einzelfall). Es gab in unserer Gegend mehrere Fälle, da bekam ein Verein das Gewässer nicht mehr neu verpachtet, weil es niemanden kümmerte, dass da Angehörige mit ans Wasser gingen. Kein Bauer sieht es gerne, wenn da 10 Leute auf seiner Wiese Party machen und wenn der der Gewässerverpächter ist, kann da ein Verein schnell ein Gewässer verlieren.
Davon ab, verbietet auch das Bayerische Landschaftsschutzgesetz eben u. A. das Betreten von landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen zu bestimmten Zeiten, eben z. B. bei Wiesen von so März bis Oktober.
Das Bayerische Landschaftsschutzgesetz ist auch nicht dazu da familienfreundlich zu sein, sondern eben die Natur zu schützen und deshalb darf eben nicht jeder über eine Wiese laufen.
Wenn jemand mit seinem Auto über eine Wiese zum Gewässer fährt und wird erwischt, der ist u. U. seinen Angelschein los.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Ich möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion über sowas anzetteln, zumal es nicht ganz zum Thema passt. Ich persönlich habe ein deutlich anderes Verständnis davon, was erlaubt sein muss und wie weit man den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren darf. Zumal wir, im konkreten Falle des Naturparks, keinesfalls um eine Urlandschaft handelt, sondern um eine landwirtschaftlich genutzte Kulturlandschaft.  Und für mein Verständnis kann man mir nicht verbieten, dass ich jemanden als Begleitung zum Angeln mitnehme, sei es meine Partnerin, die Kinder oder ein Kumpel zum Quatschen. Genauso wenig darf man den Leuten meines Erachtens verbieten, ihre teils jahrzehntelang genutzten Badestellen und Angelreviere zu nutzen, nur weil irgendwer meint, da irgendwas zu renaturieren und unter Schutz zu stellen.

Kann ja jeder anders sehen.


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Übrigens ist es mit dem Schutz ganz schnell vorbei, wenn es kommerziellen Interessen dient! Hausboote und Wasserwanderer dürfen plötzlich eine Nacht lagern an der Havel. Angler theoretisch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit Wetterschutz.

Und um ein weiteres konkretes Beispiel zu nennen. Der Rheinsberger Rhin darf trotz hoher Schutzstufe täglich in der Saison von quasi hunderten Kanus befahren werden. Aber die Angler hätte man am liebsten raus gehabt.

Lasst mich bloß mit den ganzen Naturschützern in Ruhe...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion über sowas anzetteln, zumal es nicht ganz zum Thema passt. Ich persönlich habe ein deutlich anderes Verständnis davon, was erlaubt sein muss und wie weit man den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren darf. Zumal wir, im konkreten Falle des Naturparks, keinesfalls um eine Urlandschaft handelt, sondern um eine landwirtschaftlich genutzte Kulturlandschaft.  Und für mein Verständnis kann man mir nicht verbieten, dass ich jemanden als Begleitung zum Angeln mitnehme, sei es meine Partnerin, die Kinder oder ein Kumpel zum Quatschen. Genauso wenig darf man den Leuten meines Erachtens verbieten, ihre teils jahrzehntelang genutzten Badestellen und Angelreviere zu nutzen, nur weil irgendwer meint, da irgendwas zu renaturieren und unter Schutz zu stellen.
> 
> Kann ja jeder anders sehen.


Hallo,

na ja, aber man sollte schon wissen, vor allem, wenn man sich in der Natur bewegt, dass man nicht über eine Wiese, welche sich im Wachstum (Futter für Tiere) befindet, läuft. Gehört sich nicht und müsste einem, auch wenn man die gesetzlichen Vorgaben nicht kennt, schon der Anstand sagen. Man beschädigt fremdes Eigentum und das sollte eben nicht sein. Habe schon einige Male die völlige Verwunderung von "Wiesengehern" miterlebt, als die Polizei diese mit einem Bußgeld belegte.
Sicher würde es da nichts ausmachen, wenn da einer mal einen Kumpel oder eben die Freundin/Ehefrau mitnimmt. Aber das machen dann eben andere auch und schon laufen da jede Woche ein paar Dutzend über die Wiesen und dann entstehen eben wirklich Schäden.
Vielleicht habe ich da ein anderes Empfinden oder auch nur mehr Ahnung und Achtung vor der Natur, da ich auf einem Bauernhof aufgewachsen bin, auf jeden Fall wusste ich, lange bevor ich angelte schon, dass man nicht über eine Wiese laufen darf.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Zur Klarstellung. Es geht nicht um genutzte Wiesen. Sondern darum, dass theoretisch keiner ohne Schein neben mir sitzen und sich sonnen darf. Es gibt sog. Anglerwege, die ich befahren darf. Meine Frau mit Klappstuhl darf aber am Platz nicht neben mir sitzen am Wasser oder sich sonnen, während ich paddeln gehe. 

Ich bin Dorfkind,vdass man Wiesen nicht platt macht, das ist klar.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung. Es geht nicht um genutzte Wiesen. Sondern darum, dass theoretisch keiner ohne Schein neben mir sitzen und sich sonnen darf. Es gibt sog. Anglerwege, die ich befahren darf. Meine Frau mit Klappstuhl darf aber am Platz nicht neben mir sitzen am Wasser oder sich sonnen, während ich paddeln gehe.
> 
> Ich bin Dorfkind,vdass man Wiesen nicht platt macht, das ist klar.


Hallo,

na ja, dann passt ja alles. Wenn öffentliche Wege da sind oder eben der Verein selbst Grundstücksbesitzer ist, können Nichtangler ja mit - kein Problem .
Ich habe ja auch nie von etwas anderem als von landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen geschrieben.
Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Eben nicht. Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es gibt Wege, die Angler befahren dürfen (ich). Am Wasser darf aber dann theoretisch keiner ohne Schein sitzen oder auf einer Decke liegen. Einen Verein gibt's nicht. Es gibt eine Fischereigenossenschaft. Die gibt die Scheine aus, das war's. 

Ich hatte anlässlich einer Kontrolle der Wasserschutzpolizei gefragt, ob das so richtig ist, wie ich das interpretiere. Theoretisch ja war die Antwort.

Nehme ich übrigens ein Boot mit und "wasserwandere", dann kann ich ruhig Pause machen am Ufer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Man beschädigt fremdes Eigentum und das sollte eben nicht sein.



Und da geht der grundsätzliche Fehler los.
Natur ist Allgemeingut für alle Geschöpfe inkl. Menschen und jeder hat das natürliche Recht diese zu betreten und zum Eigenbedarf nutzen - so funktioniert das seit Ewigkeiten.
Was Menschen denken für Geld "zu kaufen" interessiert die Natur und alle Lebewesen nicht. Warum sollte es da uns Menschen interessieren?
Weil Geld uns in bessere und schlechtere Leute bzw. "Besitzer" und "Nichtbesitzer" teilt?
Niemand kann Natur "besitzen". Sie gehört nur sich selbst.


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Der Irrsinn ist übrigens steigerbar. In dem Gebiet läuft die Grenze zwischen Brandenburg und Sachsen Anhalt. Was ich in SA darf (Wetterschutz) darf ich in BRB nicht. 

Außer ich miete teuer ein Hausboot. Dann darf ich anscheinend auch im Schutzgebiet grillen, ohne dass es jemanden stört. Bei uns wurde aber ein Gaskocher bemängelt, ein Verweis aufs kräftig räuchernde Hausboot brachte die Kontrolle in arge Erklärungsnöte.


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und da geht der grundsätzliche Fehler los.
> natur ist Allgemeingut für alle Geschöpfe inkl. Menschen und jeder hat das natürliche Recht diese zu betreten und zum Eigenbedarf nutzen - so funktioniert das seit Ewigkeiten.
> Was Menschen denken für Geld "zu kaufen" interessiert die Natur und alle Lebewesen nicht. Warum sollte es da uns Menschen interessieren?
> Weil Geld uns in bessere und schlechtere Leute bzw. "Besitzer" und "Nichtbesitzer" teilt?
> Niemand kann Natur "besitzen". Sie gehört nur sich selbst.



Du hast gut zusammengefasst, was ich meine. Natur muss zugänglich sein und das rechtssicher. Und nicht nur aus Mangel an Kontrollpersonal, weil die Wasserschutzpolizei mit den Einheimischen solidarisch ist oder es duldet.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. November 2022)

Hallo Lajos, 

deine Worte in Gottes Ohr! Wenn ich an der Regnitz unterwegs war/bin, sind an/über die Wiesen etliche Hundebesiter/innen gelaufen. Es haben sich daher schon regelrechte Trampelpfade gebildet... 
Meistens laufen die zwar nur am Ufer entlang, aber das wird schon seit - zig Jahren schon so gemacht. 
Bei Vach führen 2 Holzbrücken über die Zenn und die Wege dahin sind nicht befestigt. Als Angler muß ich bei der Wahl von bestimmten Stellen immer über eine dieser Brücken. 

Ich folge dann immer den Pfaden bis zum Angelplatz. 
Kontrollen von Polizei oder Fischereiaufsicht finden da nie statt. Landwirte,  Angler, Spaziergänger bzw. Hundefreunde Leben in friedlicher Koexistenz zusammen, ohne das es wegen irgendwelcher Rechte oder deren Nichteinhaltung zu irgendwelchem Stress untereinander kommt.


----------



## Mescalero (16. November 2022)

Ganz ähnlich läuft es hier auch. Wir als Vereinsmitglieder haben eine Sondergenehmigung zum Befahren der Feldwege aber leider haben manche Kollegen nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun und fahren quer über die Wiese, um aus dem Kofferraum angeln zu können. Bis jetzt geht es noch gut aber früher oder später schwillt einem der Bauern der Kamm und dann gibt es richtigen Stress.

Manche Leute müssen alles per Verboten und Regelungen vorgekaut bekommen, weil sie ihren Schädel nur zum Haareschneiden haben. Leider sind das manchmal auch Angler.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und da geht der grundsätzliche Fehler los.
> Natur ist Allgemeingut für alle Geschöpfe inkl. Menschen und jeder hat das natürliche Recht diese zu betreten und zum Eigenbedarf nutzen - so funktioniert das seit Ewigkeiten.


Hallo,

ja, so steht es ja auch im bayerischen Landschaftsschutzgesetz   aber eben mit der Ausnahme während der Nutzungsphase. Denn die Wiese gehört ja dem Landwirt, als Eigentümer oder Pächter und der hat daraus das Recht zur Nutzung, weshalb während dieser Zeit eben ein Betretungsverbot besteht.
Niemand hat ein Recht jemanden an seinem Eigentum zu schädigen, das gilt auch seit Ewigkeiten.
Das mit dem Nutzen zum Eigenbedarf fremder Grundstücke sollte man nicht zu weitgehend sehen. Das Nächtigen in Zelten etc. z.B. am Wasser wird ja meist großzügig geduldet. Ist aber eigentlich nur dort erlaubt, wo es ausdrücklich genehmigt ist. Denn niemand dürfte (strenggenommen) auf fremdem Grundstück ohne Genehmigung des Eigentümers ein Zelt aufstellen. Mein Recht endet da, wo ich das Recht eines anderen verletze.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es gibt Wege, die Angler befahren dürfen (ich). Am Wasser darf aber dann theoretisch keiner ohne Schein sitzen oder auf einer Decke liegen. Einen Verein gibt's nicht. Es gibt eine Fischereigenossenschaft. Die gibt die Scheine aus, das war's.
> 
> Ich hatte anlässlich einer Kontrolle der Wasserschutzpolizei gefragt, ob das so richtig ist, wie ich das interpretiere. Theoretisch ja war die Antwort.
> 
> Nehme ich übrigens ein Boot mit und "wasserwandere", dann kann ich ruhig Pause machen am Ufer.


Hallo,

das ist bei uns anders, wenn da ein befahrbarer Weg da ist, dürfen den natürlich auch Fußgänger benutzen und eine Fischereigenossenschaft kann, durch entsprechende Bestimmungen, den Angler reglementieren, aber einem Spaziergänger auf einem Weg, welcher mal dort eine Pause macht und sich ans Wasser setzt hat diese überhaupt nichts zu sagen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kontrollen von Polizei oder Fischereiaufsicht finden da nie statt. Landwirte,  Angler, Spaziergänger bzw. Hundefreunde Leben in friedlicher Koexistenz zusammen, ohne das es wegen irgendwelcher Rechte oder deren Nichteinhaltung zu irgendwelchem Stress untereinander kommt.


Hallo,

der Fischereiaufseher hat ja einem Spaziergänger auch nichts zu sagen. Da wäre die Polizei gefragt.
Gerade den Vacher Bereich betreffend stand da im Frühjahr ein Artikel in der Zeitung in dem sich ein dortiger Landwirt bitter über die Rücksichtslosigkeit  der Spaziergänger mit Hunden beklagte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## bobbl (16. November 2022)

Darf ich in Bayern eigentlich mit meinem Hund zum Angeln gehen oder muss der dazu erst einen Angel/Jagdschein machen, wenn das Gewässer nicht an einen öffentlichen Weg grenzt?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Darf ich in Bayern eigentlich mit meinem Hund zum Angeln gehen oder muss der dazu erst einen Angel/Jagdschein machen, wenn das Gewässer nicht an einen öffentlichen Weg grenzt?


Hallo,

gegen einen Hund würde, meines Wissens, nichts sprechen, solange man dessen Notdurft wieder mitnimmt und nicht gerade in einem Wasserschutzgebiet angelt. Wenn ich da aber an meine letzten beiden Hunde denke, die hätten mich beim Angeln nur aufgeregt. Der eine war ein "Wasserhund" und ging sehr gerne ins Wasser und der andere mochte keine fremden Hündinnen (war selbst eine Hündin) und war auch sehr misstrauisch bei fremden Menschen, so dass ich da dauernd hätte aufpassen müssen, was mir die Freude am Angeln vergällt hätte. Noch dazu war denen ihr Job, während meiner Abwesenheit Haus und Hof zu bewachen, was sie auch taten. Dafür konnten die sich auch frei auf meinem Grundstück bewegen und auch ins Haus (Hausgang und Treppenhaus) gehen. Die Haustüre konnte ich da getrost offen lassen, wer da über den Zaun gestiegen wäre, dessen Brot wäre gebacken gewesen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Fischereiaufseher hat ja einem Spaziergänger auch nichts zu sagen. Da wäre die Polizei gefragt.
> Gerade den Vacher Bereich betreffend stand da im Frühjahr ein Artikel in der Zeitung in dem sich ein dortiger Landwirt bitter über die Rücksichtslosigkeit  der Spaziergänger mit Hunden beklagte.
> ...


Hast du den Artikel noch, wo stand der drin? Ich bekomme jedes We die "Fürther Nachrichten", aber darin ist mir dieser nicht aufgefallen.

Allerdings gibt es Landwirte mit guten bzw. keinen schlechten Erfahrungen mit Anglern, mit so einem haben wir zu dritt beim Angeln ein nettes und freundliches Gespräch geführt. Das war allerdings an einer Flußstrecke, wohin sich nie ein Spaziergänger bzw. Hundeausführer "verirrt".

Im Bereich im Wiesengrund unterhalb von Stadeln sieht das schon anders aus und da kann ich die Wut des Wiesenbewirtschafters sehr gut verstehen.
Was mir allerdings (nicht zu meinem Nachteil) aufgefallen ist, das so mancher Landwirt direkt bis zum Ufer gemäht hat und nicht den Meter Bewuchs hat stehen lassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel noch, wo stand der drin? Ich bekomme jedes We die "Fürther Nachrichten", aber darin ist mir dieser nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es Landwirte mit guten bzw. keinen schlechten Erfahrungen mit Anglern, mit so einem haben wir zu dritt beim Angeln ein nettes und freundliches Gespräch geführt. Das war allerdings an einer Flußstrecke, wohin sich nie ein Spaziergänger bzw. Hundeausführer "verirrt".
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nein, den Artikel ,habe ich nicht mehr, war im März oder April.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. November 2022)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> und jeder hat das natürliche Recht diese zu betreten


So ähnlich ist das auch in Bayern geregelt.

Siehe Art 26 , 27  und 28 BayNatG und Art 18 BayWG.


----------



## HerrZebra (17. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Wer kommt auf solche (Entschuldigung) bekloppten Regelungen???



Na wer soll schon auf solche dämliche Ideen kommen wenn nicht die Bayern? Ich weiß schon wieso ich nach 15 Jahren aus diesem schrecklichen Bundesland weggezogen bin.
Und ja ich habe den Rest hier auch gelesen und es ist schon nachvollziehbar das Partys etc. Nicht an Gewässer oder aufs Acker gehören. Aber gerade die Bauern sollten die Kirche im Dorf lassen wenn sie mit ihren Fahrzeugen den Boden verdichten. Und ihre Gülle was sie versprühen in die Gewässer gespült wird. Da kommen wir aber in eine endlose Diskussion was uns nicht weiterbringen wird obwohl wir doch alle hier nur das gleiche Vorhaben haben. Nämlich unserem Hobby nachzugehen? Ob mit oder ohne Familie.
Anders herum Mal gefragt, wie soll ich dann meine Frau und Kinder fürs angeln begeistern wenn sie nicht mit ans Gewässer dürfen? Indem ich sie sie aufs Volksfest ins Bierzelt mitnehme? Ja ist schon klar....

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Wenn wir ehrlich sind, werden wir vom Staat nur verarscht und es gibt auch bei der Gewässerqualitätverbesserung genauso nur Ausreden wie bei allem anderen. Viele Versprechen vor anstehenden Wahlen und daraus wird nichts.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Na wer soll schon auf solche dämliche Ideen kommen wenn nicht die Bayern? Ich weiß schon wieso ich nach 15 Jahren aus diesem schrecklichen Bundesland weggezogen bin.


Hallo,

das ist keine dämliche Idee der Bayern. Eigentlich sollte es einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, dass man vom Frühjahr bis Herbst nicht über eine Wiese läuft. Zu meiner Kindheit haben das eben auch schon die kleinen Kinder gewusst aber heute offensichtlich manche erwachsenen Angler nicht mehr, obwohl gerade wir uns gerne als Naturschützer sehen  .
So schrecklich finde ich es bei uns nicht. Anglerisch gesehen haben wir hier (ich wohne in Mittelfranken) im Allgemeinen gute bis sehr gute Gewässer, mit Ausnahme von Forellengewässern, da wir da topographisch gesehen hier eben keine Spitzengewässer aufweisen.
Hat zwar nichts mit Angeln zu tun aber nebenbei bemerkt ist Bayern das sicherste Bundesland und meine Heimatstadt Fürth seit 10 Jahren die sicherste Großstadt von Deutschland. Finde ich jetzt nicht schrecklich.
Übrigens dürfen Kinder bei uns bis 10 Jahre mit einem erwachsenen Angler ans Gewässer und  da auch angeln und zwar ohne eine Genehmigung oder gar etwas dafür zahlen zu müssen. Ist ja wirklich schrecklich so etwas.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass man vom Frühjahr bis Herbst nicht über eine Wiese läuft.



Was genau soll dabei eigentlich zu Schreckliches passieren? Laufen nicht alle möglichen Lebewesen über die Wiese und tragen so die Samen der Gräser usw. weiter?
Und ist nicht genau das von der Natur so vorgesehen?


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was genau soll dabei eigentlich zu Schreckliches passieren? Laufen nicht alle möglichen Lebewesen über die Wiese und tragen so die Samen der Gräser usw. weiter?
> Und ist nicht genau das von der Natur so vorgesehen?


Hallo,

ganz einfach, ein Einzelner, der mal über die Wiese geht macht natürlich nichts aus (darum dürfen das ja auch bestimmte Personen , Angler, Jäger etc.).
Aber, wenn das jeder macht entsteht eben doch ein Schaden. Habe da bei mir in der Gegend ein unschönes Beispiel, da gibt es auf etlichen Wiesen auch etliche Trampelpfade (die letzten Jahre hat dort die Polizei fast nicht mehr darauf geachtet, gut die Wiesen sind mit dem Auto auch etwas schwer zu erreichen ), welche meist von Hundehaltern beim Gassigehen "angelegt" wurden. Erst einer, dann zwei, drei usw., teilweise mit Verbindungswegen, habe da erst kürzlich wieder zwei neue entdeckt. Da wächst dann auf etwa einem Meter Breite dann nichts mehr bzw. nur noch kümmerliche Reste. Diese "Wege" sind bei mir im Wiesengrund mehrere Kilometer lang. Dadurch fällt die Nutzung durch den Bauern für mehrere tausend Quadratmeter aus und es entsteht dadurch eben ein Schaden von mehreren hundert Euro am Eigentum des Landwirts. Hinzu kommt noch das Vollkacken der Wiesen durch die Hunde, da nur ein Teil der Hundehalter die Hinterlassenschaft beseitigt. Am Schlimmsten sind die Zeitgenossen, welche die Kacke im Plastikbeutel aufnehmen und dann, mit diesem in die Gegend werfen (keine Einzelfälle).
Kommt jetzt die Hundekacke bei der Ernte in eine Silageballen, dann gärt das Ganze vor sich hin und der Inhalt ist dann meist nicht mehr zu verwenden. Schaden pro Ballen 50 bis 100 Euro.
Nehmen wir mal an Du hast, außerhalb Deines umfriedeten Grundstücks, noch ein kleines Stückchen Land, das Du etwas bewirtschaftest, Gemüse, Obst, Sträucher etc. und da latschen des Öfteren Leute durch und merken nicht auf Deinen Salat, Kohlrabi, Radieschen etc. und trampeln dies z. Teil kaputt. Diese Leute stehen auf dem Standpunkt, dass sie das dürfen, da sie (angeblich) freien Zugang zur Natur haben. Na, da kommt Freude auf. Und eben aus diesem Grunde ist es verboten und bestimmt nicht nur in Bayern, landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen während der Nutzungsphase zu betreten. Eigentlich ganz einfach und logisch.

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> da gibt es auf etlichen Wiesen auch etliche Trampelpfade



Wildpfade gibt es auch überall. Das ist ganz natürlich.
Es strömen ja nun nicht Massen von Leuten an die Gewässer weil sie das Angeln plötzlich so interessant finden und zugucken wollen.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da latschen des Öfteren Leute durch und merken nicht auf Deinen Salat, Kohlrabi, Radieschen etc. und trampeln dies z. Teil kaputt.



In Gärten oder auf bestellten Felder rennt doch niemand rum.

Es geht nur um Machtausübung.
Da auf irgend einem Pamphlet steht, dass man das Stück Natur angeblich für Geld besitzen kann, will man den Rest der Welt das auch wissen lassen und glaubt so die Menschen aus ihrer Heimatnatur/ihrem Lebensraum ausperren zu können so wie einst Kaiser und Könige.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wildpfade gibt es auch überall. Das ist ganz natürlich.
> 
> 
> 
> In Gärten oder auf bestellten Felder rennt doch niemand rum.


Hallo,

Wildpfade sind etwas ganz anderes als, von Menschen angelegte, Trampelpfade. Einen Wildpfad erkennt man nur aus der Nähe und auch nur als Kenner. 
Den Trampelpfad erkennt man aus mehreren hundert Metern Entfernung.
Wenn da in der Woche mal zehn Rehe über die Wiesen laufen ist das nicht sichtbar. Bei täglich einhundert Hundehaltern mit Hunden schaut es dagegen ganz anders aus. Wie schon erwähnt, Einzelne machen da auch nichts aus, da entsteht auch kein Trampelpfad, aber es bleibt da eben nicht dabei, das ufert aus, ist immer so.
Vor ein paar Jahren stellte da mal ein Bauer ein Schild am Anfang eines solchen Trampelpfades auf, welches auf den Artikel 30 des bayerischen Landschaftsgesetzes hinwies, welcher eben das Betreten zur Nutzzeit verbietet. Nach zwei Tagen war das Schild weg und in die Uferböschung der nahen Rednitz geworfen, wo ich es fand.
Auf bestellten Feldern rennt niemand rum? Habe schon öfters gesehen, wie Jugendliche, oder junge Erwachsenen durch Kornfelder rennen, aus purem Spaß am Unfug.
Oder eben Hundehalter welche ihren Hunden nicht Einhalt gebieten, die auch über einen Spargelacker fetzen und fangen spielen. Spargel ist teuer und wächst nicht lange, Herumtobende Hunde auf einem Spargelacker machen da schnell mal einen Schaden von 100/200 Euro, dazu brauchts nicht lange. Spricht man diese Hundehalter dann an, bekommt man meist noch ein blöde Antwort oder den Hinweis, für was man dann Hundesteuer bezahle. Nur ganz wenige reagieren da betreten und sagen, das hätten sie nicht gewusst, was eigentlich auch schon schlimm ist. Woher ich das alles weiß? Nun ich wohne im Sichtfeld von Wiesen, Korn- und Spargelacker und kann solches Verhalten leider öfters beobachten.
Früher, vor vielleicht 40 Jahren und so, kam so etwas äußerst selten bis überhaupt nicht vor. Heute wird mehr vom Naturerhalt geschrieben und geredet - früher wurde der praktiziert. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es geht nur um Machtausübung.
> Da auf irgend einem Pamphlet steht, dass man das Stück Natur angeblich für Geld besitzen kann, will man den Rest der Welt das auch wissen lassen und glaubt so die Menschen aus ihrer Heimatnatur/ihrem Lebensraum ausperren zu können so wie einst Kaiser und Könige.


Hallo,

das bräuchte es sicher nicht, wenn sich die Menschen vernünftig verhalten würden und wäre vor 40/50 Jahren auch nicht nötig gewesen.
Aber irgendwie ist bei Vielen die Vernunft in den letzten Jahrzehnten abhanden gekommen bzw. eine Generation aufgewachsen, welche meint alles sofort und jederzeit machen zu dürfen und daran krankt unsere Gesellschaft. Früher wusste fast jeder, sogar die Stodderer (Städter), das man von Frühjahr bis Herbst nicht auf Wiesen herumzulaufen hat. Nicht durch Kornfelder rennt (ein Unding) oder die Hunde sich nicht auf Spargeläckern austoben lässt (das hat es früher nicht gegeben).
Hat mit Machtausübung rein gar nichts zu tun, nur die Leute wissen, im Gegensatz zu früher nicht mehr viel von der Natur und wie man sich dieser gegenüber respektvoll verhält.
Noch ein Beispiel: da machten im Frühjahr Jugendlichen eine Party auf einer Wiese in meinem Sichtfeld, vielleicht 30-40 Leute. Am nächsten Tag sah ich mir das mal an, da war auf hunderten von Quadratmetern die Wiese verwüstet, zerbrochene und auch ganz Flaschen lagen Dutzende herum Zigarettenkippen und leere Schachtel zur Genüge. Dazu Pizzakartons und sonst noch jede Menge Unrat und das kurz vor der Heumahd - eben, null Ahnung von der Natur.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So ähnlich ist das auch in Bayern geregelt.
> 
> Siehe Art 26 , 27  und 28 BayNatG und Art 18 BayWG.


Hallo,

ja aber eben mit den Einschränkungen nach Artikel 30 für landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel: da machten im Frühjahr Jugendlichen eine Party auf einer Wiese in meinem Sichtfeld, vielleicht 30-40 Leute. Am nächsten Tag sah ich mir das mal an, da war auf hunderten von Quadratmetern die Wiese verwüstet, zerbrochene und auch ganz Flaschen lagen Dutzende herum Zigarettenkippen und leere Schachtel zur Genüge. Dazu Pizzakartons und sonst noch jede Menge Unrat und das kurz vor der Heumahd - eben, null Ahnung von der Natur.



Ja aber noch lange kein Grund daffür allen Leuten den Zugang zu ihrer Natur zu verwehren.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja aber noch lange kein Grund daffür allen Leuten den Zugang zu ihrer Natur zu verwehren.


Hallo,

richtig, es wird ja auch keinem der Zugang zur Natur verwehrt, sondern nur das Schädigen von fremdem Eigentum, hier eben das Betreten von landwirtschaftlichen Flächen zu deren Nutzzeit. Wenn die Leute vernünftig wären und nur halb so viel über die Natur wüssten, wie sie glauben, wäre solch eine Vorschrift auch gar nicht nötig. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Die Wiese gehört der Natur und die erlaubt es all ihren Kreaturen sich frei in ihr zu bewegen. Jaja ich weiß - es gibt Leute die glauben ihnen gehören Teile der Natur weil sie irgendwo bedrucktes Papier abgegeben haben...


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Wiese gehört der Natur und die erlaubt es all ihren Kreaturen sich frei in ihr zu bewegen. Jaja ich weiß - es gibt Leute die glauben ihnen gehören Teile der Natur weil sie irgendwo bedrucktes Papier abgegeben haben...


Hallo,

nach Deinen Vorstellungen dürfte niemand auf der Welt ein Grundstück besitzen - das haut aber nicht hin, hat auch am wenigsten in den sogenannten sozialistischen Ländern geklappt. Du sprichts also dem Bauern das Recht auf seine Produkte ab - nur wer sorgt dann für die Lebensmittel.
Bist Du wirklich der Meinung, dass es richtig wäre, ungestraft Lebensmittel zu schädigen oder zu vernichten, nur weil es einem wurscht ist was da wächst wo man gerade herumläuft? Wie gesagt, früher wussten die Leute ganz einfach, dass man so etwas nicht macht und heute wundern sich Leute darüber, dass man das nicht darf. O tempora, o mores! 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## HerrZebra (17. November 2022)

Lajos davon spricht doch keiner wer was besitzen darf oder nicht. Aber es kann doch nicht sein das es verboten wird als Familie zum Angeln zu gehen wo nur 1er angelt.  Das es wohl selbstverständlich ist das man nicht Kreuz und Quer durch die Wiese läuft sollte auch klar sein. Wir reden auch nicht von regelmäßigen Angelurlaube von Großfamilien mit 20 Mitgliedern.
Also wenn ein Bauer so dermaßen sein Acker besorgt ist dann soll es doch einzaunen oder nen Wachdienst bestellen.
Diese Gesetze oder Verordnungen sind doch schwachsinnig und veraltet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> nach Deinen Vorstellungen dürfte niemand auf der Welt ein Grundstück besitzen



Doch. Soviel wie er mit den eigenen Händen zum Eigenbedarf bearbeiten kann.
Also maximal. 1ha.
Alles darüber unrealistisch und beschränkt die natürlichen Rechte anderer Menschen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch. Soviel wie er mit den eigenen Händen zum Eigenbedarf bearbeiten kann.
> Also maximal. 1ha.
> Alles darüber unrealistisch und beschränkt die natürlichen Rechte anderer Menschen.


Hallo,

und wer soll dann die Bevölkerung ernähren? Der mit dem einen Hektar scheidet da schon mal aus. Mit eigenen Händen einen Hektar landwirtschaftlich mit X- verschiedenen Pflanzen entsprechend zu bewirtschaften würden nur wenige Menschen schaffen. Dazu müsste man extrem fit sein und natürlichen einen 12-Stunden Tag haben. Noch dazu ist Hektar nicht gleich Hektar, da gibt es, hinsichtlich der Anbaumöglichkeiten und des Ertrag aber gewaltige Unterschiede.
Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen; aber von der Landwirtschaft hast Du keine Ahnung. Das macht auch nichts, niemand kann alles wissen.
Ich z. B. habe keine Ahnung vom Kuchenbacken - mache dazu aber auch keinerlei Äußerungen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> und wer soll dann die Bevölkerung ernähren?



Firmen/Genossenschaften, die die großen staatlichen Flächen/Felder bewirtschaften und nicht private Kleinbauern.
Gab es alles schonmal.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an Du hast, außerhalb Deines umfriedeten Grundstücks, noch ein kleines Stückchen Land, das Du etwas bewirtschaftest, Gemüse, Obst, Sträucher etc. und da latschen des Öfteren Leute durch und merken nicht auf Deinen Salat, Kohlrabi, Radieschen etc. und trampeln dies z. Teil kaputt. Diese Leute stehen auf dem Standpunkt, dass sie das dürfen, da sie (angeblich) freien Zugang zur Natur haben. Na, da kommt Freude auf. Und eben aus diesem Grunde ist es verboten und bestimmt nicht nur in Bayern, landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen während der Nutzungsphase zu betreten. Eigentlich ganz einfach und logisch.


Jetzt wirfst du aber alles durcheinander  . Einen Gemüsegarten zäunt man ohnehin ein, sonst bleibt einem nix übrig weil die unterernährten, armen Hasen von der Güllewiese nebenan kommen und deinen Salat auffressen.

Davon abgesehen, es wird in der Diskussion nicht unterschieden zw. intensiv genutztem Grünland (Güllewiese), extensiv genutzten Wiesen (fürn Bauern relativ uninterressant weil er dort lediglich die Prämie fürs einmalige Mähen mitnimmt) und Ackerland. Dem gesähten Acker und den Keimlingen kann man als Fußgänger noch schaden, damit hörts aber auch fast schon auf. Einigermaßen entwickeltes Getreide, Rüben etc. müsste man schon mutwillig ausreißen, drauf rum hüpfen usw. um es noch kaputt zu kriegen, und das macht ja kaum wer. Einbußen bei landw. Erzeugnissen entstehen in erster Linie durchs Wetter, Bakterien, Pilze und (in kleinem Umfang) durch Tiere. Der Mensch hat da eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle, wenn er nicht in Horden auftritt.

Persölich frag' nicht ob ich durch die Spritzspur des Traktors runter ans Wasser laufen darf... würde ich es aber tun, würde mich der Bauer wohl eher fragen, ob ich das in der Vegetationsphase nicht regelmässig machen könnte. Der weiss nämlich, daß ich dann meine Witterung da lasse und ihm dies evtl. den nächsten Wildschweinüberfall erspart.

btw.  bei intensiv genutztem Land sollte man nicht von Natur sprechen, "natürliche" Fauna und Flora existiert dort nämlich nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirfst du aber alles durcheinander  . Einen Gemüsegarten zäunt man ohnehin ein, sonst bleibt einem nix übrig weil die unterernährten, armen Hasen von der Güllewiese nebenan kommen und deinen Salat auffressen.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, es wird in der Diskussion nicht unterschieden zw. intensiv genutztem Grünland (Güllewiese), extensiv genutzten Wiesen (fürn Bauern relativ uninterressant weil er dort lediglich die Prämie fürs einmalige Mähen mitnimmt) und Ackerland. Dem gesähten Acker und den Keimlingen kann man als Fußgänger noch schaden, damit hörts aber auch fast schon auf. Einigermaßen entwickeltes Getreide, Rüben etc. müsste man schon mutwillig ausreißen, drauf rum hüpfen usw. um es noch kaputt zu kriegen, und das macht ja kaum wer. Einbußen bei landw. Erzeugnissen entstehen in erster Linie durchs Wetter, Bakterien, Pilze und (in kleinem Umfang) durch Tiere. Der Mensch hat da eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle, wenn er nicht in Horden auftritt.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nicht immer wird ein Gemüsegarten eingezäunt. Ich kenne etliche, welch auch außerhalb ihres umfriedeten Grundstücks noch, auf eigenem Land Gemüse anbauen. Ich selbst habe auch so ein kleines Grundstück in unmittelbarer Nähe meines umfriedeten Grundstücks. Da baue ich allerdings nichts an, weil da ein Baum und ein Strauch (Kirschpflaume) draufstehen und zu mehr ist da eh nicht Platz.
Eine Genehmigung zum Einzäunen würde ich da sowieso nicht bekommen und steht auch nicht zur Debatte. Ja, auch für einen Zaun ist eine Baugenehmigung nötig. Und selbstverständlich machen kilometerlange Trampelpfade durch Wiesen einen Schaden und um solche geht es eben. Wenn Du glaubst, das sei übertrieben, nein, ist es nicht. Wenn ich in die Stadt gehe, laufe ich erstmal über einen Kilometer lang einen Weg (Fuß-und Fahrradweg), welcher beidseitig von Wiesen gesäumt ist und überblicken tue ich da nochmal einen Kilometer.
Wenn da mal einige Wenige durch eine Wiese laufen passiert freilich nicht viel, aber dabei bleibt es eben nicht, das ufert aus, kann ich jeden Tag sehen, wenn ich will. Eben darum ist es auch nach dem bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz verboten, zu bestimmten Zeiten landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen zu betreten. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Wie schon erwähnt, ist es bei uns im Verein hochoffiziell erlaubt, Angehörige an unseren Baggerseen mitzunehmen, da uns da eben auch die Ufergrundstücke gehören. Das uferte dann auch aus. Einer fischte und 15 machten Party und störten natürlich dadurch andere Angler. Jetzt sind die Angehörigen begrenzt auf Ehegatten, Kinder und Enkelkinder und warum, weil einige Dödel da überzogen haben.
Schon mal einen Spargelacker gesehen, auf dem sich ein paar Hunde ausgetobt haben, weil ihre Herrchen und Frauchen zu blöd sind um zu wissen, dass dabei viele Spargelspitzen abgebrochen werden oder überhaupt unfähig sind, einen Hund zu führen und wer kauft einen Spargel ohne Kopf - richtig niemand.
Sicher ist intensiv genutztes Land keine Natur, das ist wohl klar. Richtige Natur wird man in Deutschland auch nicht oft antreffen, denn dazu gehört auch eine große Fläche und nicht ein paar "geschonte" Quadratkilometer. Mir fällt im Moment hier in 50 Kilometer Umkreis nichts ein, was ich mit Natur im echten Sinne verbinden würde.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Lajos davon spricht doch keiner wer was besitzen darf oder nicht. Aber es kann doch nicht sein das es verboten wird als Familie zum Angeln zu gehen wo nur 1er angelt.  Das es wohl selbstverständlich ist das man nicht Kreuz und Quer durch die Wiese läuft sollte auch klar sein. Wir reden auch nicht von regelmäßigen Angelurlaube von Großfamilien mit 20 Mitgliedern.
> Also wenn ein Bauer so dermaßen sein Acker besorgt ist dann soll es doch einzaunen oder nen Wachdienst bestellen.
> Diese Gesetze oder Verordnungen sind doch schwachsinnig und veraltet.


Hallo,

es ist eben nicht selbstverständlich dass man nicht kreuz und quer durch die Wiese läuft, es ist selbstverständlich, dass dies getan wird. Kann ich von meinem Wohnzimmerfenster aber locker hundertmal am Tag sehen, wenn ich will. Da laufen zwei den offiziellen Weg entlang und die zehnfache Menge quer durch die Wiesen. So siehts nun mal aus. Ist halt in Stadtnähe und da ist dies besonders extrem. Im Moment ist es allerdings erlaubt, da die Nutzzeit vorüber ist. Das geht allerdings das ganze Jahr über.
Zur Mitnahme der Familie noch; da gibts genug Gewässer wo dieses erlaubt und möglich ist. Ich kann (Verein und Verband in 23 verschiedenen Gewässern/Gewässerteilen fischen, da könnte ich vielleicht gerade mal an zehn die Familie nicht mitnehmen. Kinder bis 10 Jahre dürfen in Bayern sowieso mit.
Und außerdem so toll ist das nicht mit der Familie, an ein richtiges Angeln ist da nicht zu denken. Wenn ich meinen Enkel dabei habe, kann ich aber ernsthaftes Angeln vergessen. Macht nichts, mache ich ja gerne, aber wenn ich zum Angeln geh, bin ich allein oder höchstens mit einem, auch angelnden, Kumpel unterwegs,
Im nächsten Jahr, wenn auch meine Enkeltochter da mal mitgeht, sehe ich zu, dass ich da eine zweite Aufsichtsperson dabei habe. Mit zwei Kinder welche angeln ist man allein schnell überfordert. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (18. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> es ist eben nicht selbstverständlich dass man nicht kreuz und quer durch die Wiese läuft,


Kann man leider immer häufiger beobachten.

Sollte man eigentlich auch ohne gesetzliche Regelung drauf kommen, dass das in der Aufwuchszeit nicht die beste Idee ist.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute vernünftig wären und nur halb so viel über die Natur wüssten, wie sie glauben, wäre solch eine Vorschrift auch gar nicht nötig.


Das betrifft leider viele Regeln, auch Gewässserordnungen.

Übrigens dürfen m.M. auch Angler nicht so mir nichts dir nichts während der Aufwuchsphase querbeet über Felder und Äcker laufen.

Das ist soweit ich mich erinnern kann  nur auf die Fälle beschränkt, wo ein Gewässer nicht auf andere Weise erreichbar wäre.
Und im Zweifel wäre der Landwirt auch zu entschädigen.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2022)

Da das sehr ins Details abgleitet: Mir schwebt sowas wie die skandinavische Jedermannsrecht vor!


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Kann man leider immer häufiger beobachten.
> 
> Sollte man eigentlich auch ohne gesetzliche Regelung drauf kommen, dass das in der Aufwuchszeit nicht die beste Idee ist.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
so mir nichts dir nichts ist schon richtig. Es ist der kürzest mögliche Weg zum Gewässer zu nehmen und eben Beschädigungen weitgehend zu vermeiden, gilt auch für das Laufen am Ufer und selbstverständlich muss ein Weg benutzt werden, wenn ein solcher in der Nähe ist.
Sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, ist es aber offensichtlich nicht, wie man hier auch aus einigen Beiträgen entnehmen kann.
Ich habe da noch eine andere Auffassung, da wir früher halt so erzogen wurden, dass man das Eigentum eines Anderen achtet (was ich für mich selbst auch reklamiere) und das nicht nur, weil ich aus der Landwirtschaft stamme. 


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Da das sehr ins Details abgleitet: Mir schwebt sowas wie die skandinavische Jedermannsrecht vor!


Hallo,

ja, das klappt dort auch meistens problemlos, wie ich noch in guter Erinnerung habe. Allerdings hätte ich da ehebliche Zweifel, dass dies bei uns auch so wäre  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, das klappt dort auch meistens problemlos, wie ich noch in guter Erinnerung habe. Allerdings hätte ich da ehebliche Zweifel, dass dies bei uns auch so wäre  .



Das klappt solange gut bis jemand denkt er könnte mit großflächigem "Besitz" von Natur die natürlichen Rechte der anderen Menschen beschneiden.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das klappt solange gut bis jemand denkt er könnte mit großflächigem "Besitz" von Natur die natürlichen Rechte der anderen Menschenh beschneiden.


Hallo,

das wäre nicht der Hauptgrund. Das klappt dann nicht mehr, wenn sich die Leute nicht an ungeschriebene Regeln halten und da gibt es dort jede Menge davon.
Für einen naturverbundenen Skandinavier ist dies ganz klar - bei den meisten heutigen Mitteleuropäern habe ich da Zweifel.
Eine solch ungeschriebene Regel dort lautet; nicht in Sichtweite eines Wohnhauses zu zelten oder zu campieren, außer man hat die Genehmigung vom Besitzer des Hauses (nicht des Grundstücks). Stell Dir das mal bei uns vor - undurchführbar. Bei uns halten sich die Leute ja nicht mal an geschriebene Regeln  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Stell Dir das mal bei uns vor - undurchführbar. Bei uns halten sich die Leute ja nicht mal an geschriebene Regeln  .



Da liegt der Denkfehler!
Die Leute halten sich nicht an "Vorschriften" weil inzwischen alles so kleinkariert überreguliert ist, dass man quasi entmündigt ist und nicht mehr selbst denken braucht.
Es ist doch kein Wunder wenn die Leute da wissentlich gegen verstoßen.
Weniger Vorschriften und die Leute denken wieder selbst und lernen verantwortungsvolles Handeln(Selbstverantwortung).


----------



## Mescalero (18. November 2022)

Das sind doch komplett unterschiedliche Situationen. In Schweden leben gerade einmal gut 20 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer, in D das Vierfache.

Aber es ist schon so, nirgends gibt es mehr Regeln und Verbote (und Verbotsschilder!) als hier. Jeder Strand, Park, Spielplatz und jede Straße ist mit Schildern zugepflastert. Das schreit ja geradezu danach, sie trotzköpfig und ganz bewusst zu missachten.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das sind doch komplett unterschiedliche Situationen. In Schweden leben gerade einmal gut 20 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer, in D das Vierfache.


Hallo,

das ist richtig. Je weniger Leute da sind, desto weniger Regeln braucht es, aber in Deutschland leben zehnmal so viele Menschen auf einen Quadratkilometer als in Schweden und gegenüber Norwegen und Finnland sind es gar fünfzehnmal so viele. Also bedarf es bei uns auch zehn bis fünfzehnmal so viele Regeln wie dort im Norden, ist doch logisch . Nein, aber klar ist wohl, dass man diese dünn besiedelten Länder nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen kann, nicht einmal annähernd.
Übrigens hat Norwegen z.B. ein Rauchverbot, da ist das unsere aber Pipifax dagegen. Rauchen im Auto z.B. ist in Ortschaften verboten und nicht erst seit zehn oder zwanzig Jahren, sondern schon seit den 1970ern. Wer die Ortschaften dort kennt weiß, wie das aussieht; da fährt man im Wald, kommt das Ortsschild, dann fährt man noch etliche Kilometer bis man die ersten Häuser sieht und wenn man wieder rausfährt, fährt man nach dem letzten Haus auch wieder kilometerweit durch Wald o.Ä., bis das Ortsende Schild kommt. Und die Strafen dort sind aber deutlich über den unseren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (18. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In Schweden leben gerade einmal gut 20 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer, in D das Vierfache.


Wohl eher das Zehnfache.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Das schreit ja geradezu danach, sie trotzköpfig und ganz bewusst zu missachten.


Bei uns an den Gewässern haben die Regelungen im Vergleich zu früher stetig zugenommen.

Das waren aber fast immer Reaktionen auf Leute, die sich eben nicht rücksichtsvoll / verantwortungsvoll benommen haben.

Ich denke nicht, dass plötzlich freiwillig weniger entnommen würde, wenn z.B. die Fanglimits für Barsch und Weißfische wieder abgeschafft würden.

Oder dass alle Hundehalter ihre Tiere freiwillig in der Brut- und Setzzeit anleinen würden, wenn die Leinenpflicht abgeschafft würde.


----------



## Mescalero (18. November 2022)

Bevölkerungsdichte in D ist zehnmal so hoch, ich Fuchs hatte die 80 Mio EW mit den 20 EW/qkm Schwedens verglichen.


----------

